# compresser des photo



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2000)

j ai un imac g3 350mgz
avec quick time esque je peux compresser des photo si oui comment si non avec je peux le faire et comment

merci un vrai debutant


----------



## alex.sc (29 Octobre 2000)

avec n'importe quel logiciel d'images (photoshop, photoDeluxe ou graphicConverter), on peut compresser en JPEG, apres c'est un choix et legerete de l'image

------------------
alex.sc


----------



## LC (31 Octobre 2000)

lorsque tu ouvres ta photo avec quicktime  c'est à dire pictureviewer ( version enregistrée ) va dans le menu déroulant "fichier" et choisis "exporter" . A ce moment là , choisis le format JPEG : tu obtiens alors une photo beaucoup moins "lourde" ( mais , bien entendu , avec une définition moindre .)
Sinon essayes avec GRAPHIC CONVERTER , logiciel gratuit


----------



## Bernard53 (31 Octobre 2000)

Juste une petite rectification LC, GraphicConverter n'est pas un logiciel gratuit mais un "partagiciel" ou "shareware" si vous préférez, pour le reste c'est OK.

Salutations.


----------

